# What is a Danish rib?



## irish fan

The local Kroger store has something called a Danish rib on sale for 9.99 for a 10 # box. They are definately not my personal favorite rib tips that are usually sold in boxes as well. Has anyone ever heard of them,or tried to smoke them? Pretty cheap, could be a good item to try for my poker night.


----------



## shellbellc

I think the danish ribs have 13 instead of 12 ribs.  This was discussed some time way back.  I think one of the people that replied stated that there wasn't as much meat on them...I guess just a regular version of BBR's but with an extra rib.  I guess at $9.99 for a 10# box, I would try them...that's only $1 per pound!


----------



## richtee

I have had 'em, and they are SMALL. Some stuff I found on the Net:
*******

Danish Ribs – originated in Sweden, even smaller than baby backs, these ribs are reported to have less meat than baby backs and sometimes have a different flavor. They are usually 4” to 5” wide, about 15” long, and weigh around 1 to 1.5 pounds. 

******

 Danish ribs. Small slabs of baby backs usually from Denmark, but not always. One guy I know says "I say they're possum ribs. They look like baby backs, only smaller, thinner, and meatless!" Never heard a good word about them.


----------



## fatback joe

I don't like them and probably would not even mess with them if they were free.   Give them a shot and form your own opinion though.  Some people seem to think they are alright, but for me, the low fat content + low meat content = don't bother.


----------



## brianj517

Don't bother, Irish. Like Rich & Joe said, They just are'nt worth the effort. I found some on sale several years ago at a new market I'd never shopped at before,  but the price seemed good...until I got 'em home and smoked 'em. There was hardly any meat at all and the bones were so small even my dog wasn't interested! My advice...stick with spares and trim 'em St. Louis Style or BB's if you can find them at a decent price.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## crockadale

I'm with brian and Fat Back, tried em didn't like em. Not a bargain for .10 cents a #


----------



## bossman

I think of Danish ribs much like second hand clothes, no one wants them and they really aren't that great. My Dad calls them crockpot ribs because there not worth the effort or time to smoke!
There more trouble then what there worth, not alot of meat or fat for that matter and tend to dry out quicker then other ribs when smoked. I would pay the extra and get some real ribs and make everyone happy. IMHO


----------



## desertlites

yep Safeway has them here also at same price,I tried them and won't again-no meat-no fat-no taste,I gave the rest away!!


----------



## twistertail

Maybe this is why I wasnt crazy about the ribs I have done, these are what I used.  There were called danish spare ribs, didnt know they were any different than regular spare ribs.  Guess I will give ribs another shot.


----------



## fatback joe

Oh boy.......the difference is night and day.


----------



## DeadDog-PW

From a life long BBQ restaurant owner:
The term "Danish Rib" refers to a baby back rib, which supposedly was the country of origin of the cut.  Generally the "Danish" cut removes all the meat from above the bones, where most "American Style" ribs leave a small amount of this loin meat on the rack, providing more meat per rack.  "Danish" ribs are imported from Denmark (surprise, surprise) if they are truly Danish Ribs.  Denmark imports almost half of the ribs sold in America, until recently because of a ban on European Swine, due to Hoof in Mouth disease.  If you ever at at a "Houston's" restaurant, you almost certainly ate Danish ribs.  Specifically Majesty brand 1.5-1.8# slabs. These ribs tend to dry out easily when smoking, so a short smoke period followed by a "bake and sauce" routine was the preferred method of cooking these ribs in the restaurant world.  American style baby backs are much better to smoke as they have more fat, but will still dry out if cooked completely in a standard dry-heat smoker.  The best smoker for these ribs is the Alto-Shaam smoke & hold device, which is a commercial chip-smoker. Cooked overnight, it makes some of the best Baby Backs, and some of the worst Spare Ribs, as it provides up to 100% humidity.  We used these for Baby Backs and Old Hickory or Southern Pride smokers for Spare or St. Lois ribs.  The Alto also makes great Beef Back Ribs and Pork Shoulder.


----------

